# How hard is it to post pics now !



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

We have lost photobucket as a suitable image hosting link in for posts now and I am not being able to post pics using the forums upload attachement option ?

I am getting a message in red, * Image file mismatch : expected extension jpg but extension png given .* Not got a clue what that means but it won't allow me to post a pic .... how difficult is it meant to be :x


----------



## BillTheButcher (Oct 24, 2017)

Are the files you're trying to upload .png files?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, using your photo programme save the .png files as .jpg files. 
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

BillTheButcher said:


> Are the files you're trying to upload .png files?


Not a clue tbh :? tried to upload some pics earlier which were saved on my iPad , no joy , tried to screen shot it to save in a different format but no good :?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Mark, using your photo programme save the .png files as .jpg files.
> Hoggy.


Hi Hoggy , don't save in any format , no options just click on save and my iPad saves to pics . It's a recent thing I think as it's always worked ok since losing photobucket .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, I don't own an Ipad so can't experiment, but there may be something in Settings to change, to save photos as .jpg rather than .png.
If you can't sort it PM them to me & I'll send them back as .jpg.
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Mark, I don't own an Ipad so can't experiment, but there may be something in Settings to change, to save photos as .jpg rather than .png.
> If you can't sort it PM them to me & I'll send them back as .jpg.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy will have a play


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, Try this.
First select the photo(s) that you want to upload in iPhoto and then select the File -> Export menu. You can then specify the file format, photo quality and size, as well as the folder you want to put them in.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

you're using this right?










Lee


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Hi Mark. One of the easiest ways to do this is post the image on Facebook, copy, then delete it from Facebook. This not only resizes the image weight but also makes it format friendly for the forum. I do it all the time because it's quicker than opening an app to mess around.

Hope this simplifies the issue and helps.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

TTFAdmin said:


> you're using this right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes exactly that ........ and up until recently it worked was simple and quick , now getting the error message


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

How big is the image both in dimension / file size?

Can you try downloading one of the images you have uploaded to the site before using this method and try and upload it again, to see if it causes the same message?

Did your device go through any updates or changes recently? An iOS update perhaps?

- JB


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Just testing a .png file at 1.3Mb..That worked O.K. using attachment facility. :?









Hoggy


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello there,

Just wanted to add in, did you try using the Photobucket ext for your browser as a temporary fix?

Chrome: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/deta ... dkpmcpkaon
Firefox: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefo ... edded-fix/

Best regards,

Ed


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Just testing a .png file at 1.3Mb..That worked O.K. using attachment facility. :?
> 
> 
> Hoggy


It's a formatting issue, I've encountered it a few times.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Roller Skate said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Just testing a .png file at 1.3Mb..That worked O.K. using attachment facility. :?
> ...


Hi, Posting a .PNG file, & using the attachment facility It worked me.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey @conlechi

You will need to switch the photo format. Do you know what type of format your photos are currently uploading with?
Best regards,

Ed


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTFAdmin said:


> Hey @conlechi
> You will need to switch the photo format. Do you know what type of format your photos are currently uploading with?
> Best regards,Ed


Hi, OP did state .PNG but I proved .PNG does not cause a prob using upload attachment.
Hoggy.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The problem occurs if you try to 'edit' an iOS screenshot, save it, then try to upload the edited file to the forum. iOS saves in a partial file extension that isn't a recognised file format.

You're welcome.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> The problem occurs if you try to 'edit' an iOS screenshot, save it, then try to upload the edited file to the forum. iOS saves in a partial file extension that isn't a recognised file format.
> 
> You're welcome.


Thanks :wink:

Yep it's resized images that won't upload , experimented with a few earlier


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Testing iOS uploaded file


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Testing edit photo on iOS

EDIT: seems to all be working for me. I'm not sure if its' because I'm not doing the same things as you guys but no errors are showing up.

I'm using Safari on Chrome using the latest iOS update. 
I edited the images via photos too.

Lee


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

conlechi said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > The problem occurs if you try to 'edit' an iOS screenshot, save it, then try to upload the edited file to the forum. iOS saves in a partial file extension that isn't a recognised file format.
> ...


You're welcome.

The nuggets that run this forum normally say they are too busy to fix most things and instead offer bull***t "sincerely sorry" hollow apologies.

Luckily for them this isn't a TTF specific forum issue, it impacts all PHPBB forums, so it won't impact their ever so scarce development time...


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Is anyone still having issues posting images with iOS?

Fergus


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

TTFAdmin said:


> Is anyone still having issues posting images with iOS?
> 
> Fergus


Only when you sing the blues.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Believe it or not I get that reference

Fergus


----------

